
Robinhood Down for 4 Hours now - machbio
https://twitter.com/AskRobinhood/status/1234509495084240898
======
jaredwiener
They just sent out this email:

This morning, starting at 9:33 AM ET, we started experiencing downtime across
our platform. These issues are affecting functionality on Robinhood, including
your ability to trade.

All of us at Robinhood are working as hard as we can to resume service, and
we’ll update you as soon as the issue is resolved. We understand the impact
this is having and we apologize for any trouble this has caused.

Please check our status page at status.robinhood.com. Thank you for being a
Robinhood customer.

Sincerely, The Robinhood Team robinhood.com

------
BinaryIdiot
It's pretty amazing that a company in the financial sector that holds a lot of
people's money doesn't have the ability to, say, cut to a backup system.

Considering all of their past fumbles (like thinking FDIC covered brokerage
accounts and the multitudes of technically issues) I wonder if their user-base
will finally start migrating elsewhere. It's clear they're don't have the
talent to handle this.

